# HELP undervolting Lenovo Legion y540-81sx



## frostriz (Jul 25, 2021)

hi guys yesterday i was playing warzone when i found that my cpu was at 91c so i want to ask how to undervolt properly, here i let you my settings  
(gpu also was at 87c)  and vantage is bugged on my chasis so im not using it
i7-9750h
1660ti
16gb
1tb hdd
128 ssd


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Jul 25, 2021)

the undervolt is fine, reduce the short power and long power max to 80w , if it still overheats reduce it to 60 watts

i highly suggest repasting ur laptop too as lenovo uses crappy thermal paste , it will reduce temps significantly , i got a 10 degree reudce in temps just by repasting and without undervolting

and a cooling pad would improve performance sustained workloads such as gaming


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 25, 2021)

The highest temp I see in your screenshots is 64°C - which is not hot. 

The specs state the maximum T-junction temp for the 9750h processor is 100°C. So where are you seeing 91°C?

And most importantly, is the system throttling due to heat? If not, I say leave it alone!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 25, 2021)

@frostriz - Download ThrottleStop 9.3 or 9.3.1. It has some useful new features. A minor memory leak that was in TS 9.0 was fixed.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Your undervolt settings are OK. There is probably no way to improve upon these settings without your CPU becoming unstable. If you ever get a BSOD, add some voltage to the CPU cache. Most 9750H are only 100% stable with the cache at -125 mV. Some are stable at -130 mV. Very few are 100% stable with the cache at -138.7 mV. Do a few TS Bench 960M tests at 8 or 10 Threads. Make sure it does not report any errors. If you are stable, leave it as is.



frostriz said:


> my cpu was at 91°C


That is a normal operating temperature for an Intel CPU. Any temperature under 100°C is OK. That is why Intel sets the default thermal throttling temperature to 100°C. Intel must have done lots of testing. They seem to be confident that their CPUs can run reliably at these high temperatures.

Lenovo ignored Intel's advice. They decided that 100°C is too high so they have lowered the thermal throttling temperature to a more conservative 94°C. Some engineer at Lenovo has made your CPU extra safe.

The new version of ThrottleStop has a feature in the Options window called PROCHOT Offset. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can adjust the PROCHOT Offset value. This will change the thermal throttling temperature. Many laptops uses a PROCHOT Offset value of 3 so the CPU will start to thermal throttle at 97°C instead of the Intel recommended 100°C. Something new to play with. After you find a setting you like, you can use the Lock PROCHOT Offset option so this value does not change. Some Lenovo laptops are screwing around with this setting based on what power plan you are using. I frown on manufacturers doing stuff like this which is why I added the Lock option to ThrottleStop.  

If some specific games are pushing your CPU up over 90°C and that does not make you feel comfortable, I would create a new TS profile and I would lower the turbo ratio limits. This will slow the CPU down so it puts out less heat. I prefer a hot and fast CPU but the slow down option is there if you need it.


----------



## frostriz (Jul 26, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> The highest temp I see in your screenshots is 64°C - which is not hot.
> 
> The specs state the maximum T-junction temp for the 9750h processor is 100°C. So where are you seeing 91°C?
> 
> And most importantly, is the system throttling due to heat? If not, I say leave it alone!


yes its throttling, but i told you yesterday i got them screenshots were the day after



OctupleGolf001 said:


> the undervolt is fine, reduce the short power and long power max to 80w , if it still overheats reduce it to 60 watts
> 
> i highly suggest repasting ur laptop too as lenovo uses crappy thermal paste , it will reduce temps significantly , i got a 10 degree reudce in temps just by repasting and without undervolting
> 
> and a cooling pad would improve performance sustained workloads such as gaming


i have a cooling pad, one with 5 fans so i think it should work, but dude it annoys me that gpu is also hot and cpu also in a 30min game goes up to 94 and games can lose about 20-30 fps

i just want to play games with 5 fps less, and 20 degrees less



unclewebb said:


> @frostriz - Download ThrottleStop 9.3 or 9.3.1. It has some useful new features. A minor memory leak that was in TS 9.0 was fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





frostriz said:


> yes its throttling, but i told you yesterday i got them screenshots were the day after
> 
> 
> i have a cooling pad, one with 5 fans so i think it should work, but dude it annoys me that gpu is also hot and cpu also in a 30min game goes up to 94 and games can lose about 20-30 fps
> ...


3.4ghz  is the max in the benchmark


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 26, 2021)

frostriz said:


> i just want to play games with 5 fps less, and 20 degrees less


That is not realistic. You would likely need to disable turbo boost to drop your temperatures that much and that will kill your FPS. Most modern gaming laptops run heavy games at over 90°C. That is just the way it is. If you want cooler temperatures, start reducing the turbo ratio limits. The drop in performance might not be too bad. You might find that a hot CPU is more fun than a slow CPU.



frostriz said:


> 3.4ghz is the max in the benchmark


The most important thing in the TS Bench benchmark is that it does not report any errors. When the benchmark completes, if it only shows a time, that means the benchmark passed with zero errors. The TS Bench is just a quick test. If the voltage is too low, it will start showing errors within a few seconds. After you pass the TS Bench test, playing some games is a good real world test.


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Jul 26, 2021)

there is a way to Squeeze max performance as well as keeping the cpu and gpu below 80 dgrees , its repasting the stock thermal paste with liquid metal but its very risky and the risk of loosing your device is quite high if u dont know how to apply the liquid metal coating properly it may short ur laptops circuit but if u want max performance and a cool cpu and gpu thats the only way in a laptop


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 26, 2021)

frostriz said:


> i have a cooling pad, one with 5 fans


And how is this pad powered? Via a USB port on the computer or [hopefully] through a USB Wall Adapter?


frostriz said:


> but i told you yesterday i got them screenshots were the day after


Yes, but I asked, "where did you see that 91°C"?


----------



## frostriz (Aug 20, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> And how is this pad powered? Via a USB port on the computer or [hopefully] through a USB Wall Adapter?
> 
> Yes, but I asked, "where did you see that 91°C"?


pad powered through wall, and i saw that on throttlestop, it was like 95 max and 91 avrg


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2021)

frostriz said:


> i saw that on throttlestop, it was like 95 max and 91 avrg


ThrottleStop does not report the average temperature so maybe you were using something else.


----------



## frostriz (Aug 20, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop does not report the average temperature so maybe you were using something else.


i know but i was using, msi afterburner, and then i watched temps in throttlestop

Now at 3,4 -250 core and -125 cache, im getting 40 fps on warzone and 90c 



unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop does not report the average temperature so maybe you were using something else.


so do u know what can i do??


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 21, 2021)

frostriz said:


> do u know what can i do?


In the Options window check the Nvidia GPU box. On the main screen, turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for at least 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running.

Some laptops power limit or temperature limit the Nvidia GPU. This can kill FPS. This might be your biggest problem. The log file should show what is going on when gaming.

You seem to have a lot of stuff running in the background. This can interfere with gaming performance. Open the Task Manager and look at the Details tab. Is there anything using a lot of CPU cycles that does not need to be running all of the time? Windows 10 can be very efficient if you keep an eye on what you install.


----------



## frostriz (Aug 22, 2021)

one thing i notices is that while gaming it pops a red colored word that says POWER next to the prochot

btw max temperature of cpu was 83, but so looow fps, like 40 on warzone playing in low-medium


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

Your log file shows your CPU is constantly power limit throttling down to only 20W. This is killing performance.

Try upgrading to ThrottleStop 9.4. Post a picture of the TPL window from the new version.
Download, unzip and copy the new ThrottleStop.exe into your ThrottleStop folder.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Your main PL1 power limit is set to 70W but there is another power limit throttling your CPU.

Are you using any manufacturer's software that has a cool setting?


----------



## frostriz (Aug 22, 2021)

i was using lenovo vantage with silent mode, but i ended up uninstalling like a 3 days ago


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

Your screenshot shows that the MMIO PL1 turbo power limit is set to 25W. That is what is causing your CPU to throttle. Silent mode is still alive inside your computer.

Try checking the Lock box on the far right side of MMIO. Press OK and go play another game and run a new log file. That might help fix the low power throttling problem.


----------



## frostriz (Aug 22, 2021)

done just needed to press fn+q
im checking temps in 4 minutes

ok temps are nice, but i have a problem, 100 fps 85c max, but when i click right click to aim, my fps goes down to 67

ok temps are nice, but i have a problem, 100 fps 85c max, but when i click right click to aim, my fps goes down to 67 


frostriz said:


> done just needed to press fn+q
> im checking temps in 4 minutes
> 
> ok temps are nice, but i have a problem, 100 fps 85c max, but when i click right click to aim, my fps goes down to 67


or i shoot then i move and my fps goes down, no problem while shooting, but when i move after shooting, BOOM! 60-70 fps



frostriz said:


> done just needed to press fn+q
> im checking temps in 4 minutes
> 
> ok temps are nice, but i have a problem, 100 fps 85c max, but when i click right click to aim, my fps goes down to 67
> ...


is that a ram problem??


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

frostriz said:


> my fps goes down to 67


Your 1660ti might have a low thermal throttling temperature limit or a low power limit or maybe both. These are common problems with gaming laptops. You did not post an updated log file so I cannot tell if the CPU or GPU is causing the problem. 



frostriz said:


> is that a ram problem??


Probably not.


----------



## frostriz (Aug 22, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your 1660ti might have a low thermal throttling temperature limit or a low power limit or maybe both. These are common problems with gaming laptops. You did not post an updated log file so I cannot tell if the CPU or GPU is causing the problem.
> 
> 
> Probably not.


this one is pretty big, but i started playing at 2:36

srry the other one wasnt working, this is the one, started gaming at 2:36 (not the new one)


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

The log file looks OK. Your 1660ti is running at max speed. I guess your mobile GPU is not powerful enough to run your game at max FPS all the time. 

There are times when your CPU could be running a little faster. Your last screenshot shows Speed Shift EPP set to 105. This can reduce temperatures a little but it also reduces maximum performance. I prefer to let Windows control this setting. The Windows Balanced power plan with the power slider set to Best Performance in the system tray will usually set EPP to 84 automatically. If this works, there is no need to check the Speed Shift EPP box in ThrottleStop. Allowing Windows to set EPP to 84 is better for performance.  

If you ever find a way to improve cooling, you could constantly run your CPU up to 600 MHz faster. Poor cooling is reducing performance.


----------



## frostriz (Aug 24, 2021)

hi, i kinf of fixed the issue, now my undervolt is on -300 core, -137 cache, but now, in the details tab, the inactive system process is taking up to 90 of cpu, and i think that is causing blue screens do u know how to fix it?



frostriz said:


> hi, i kinf of fixed the issue, now my undervolt is on -300 core, -137 cache, but now, in the details tab, the inactive system process is taking up to 90 of cpu, and i think that is causing blue screens do u know how to fix it?


and its causing my cpu to get hot, without gaming or working wth


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 24, 2021)

If you are having blue screens it is because your undervolt is too much.

Set your undervolt to -125 mV cache and -200 mV core like everyone else is using and see if you have any blue screens with those settings.

An inactive system 90% of the time is good but 99% is better.


----------

